# [Debian 3.1] mod_fascgi kompilieren



## ZeroEnna (25. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich verusche gerade mod_fastcgi zu kompilieren. Aber egal wie ich es anstelle es will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Ich habe schon folgende Varianten versucht:

*apxs -o mod_fastcgi.so -c *.c*
Dabei kommt nur folgendes Ergebnis:

```
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o fcgi_buf.lo fcgi_buf.c && touch fcgi_buf.slo
fcgi_buf.c: In function `array_grow':
fcgi_buf.c:490: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o fcgi_config.lo fcgi_config.c && touch fcgi_config.slo
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_host_n_port':
fcgi_config.c:53: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_u_short':
fcgi_config.c:78: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:82: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_int':
fcgi_config.c:104: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:108: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_u_int':
fcgi_config.c:129: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:131: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_float':
fcgi_config.c:150: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:152: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_set_env_var':
fcgi_config.c:163: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `get_pass_header':
fcgi_config.c:194: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `invalid_value':
fcgi_config.c:210: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_make_dir':
fcgi_config.c:339: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:347: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:366: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_make_dynamic_dir':
fcgi_config.c:382: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:385: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_set_socket_dir':
fcgi_config.c:465: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:470: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:475: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:478: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:484: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:505: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:509: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_set_wrapper':
fcgi_config.c:540: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:545: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:549: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:565: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:578: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_new_static_server':
fcgi_config.c:599: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:616: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:620: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:638: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:643: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:649: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:752: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:761: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:766: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:781: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:788: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:803: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:828: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_new_external_server':
fcgi_config.c:856: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:861: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:880: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:885: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:942: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:952: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:957: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:972: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:980: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:984: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:992: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:1009: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_set_config':
fcgi_config.c:1134: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:1142: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_create_dir_config':
fcgi_config.c:1155: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c: In function `fcgi_config_new_auth_server':
fcgi_config.c:1174: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:1187: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_config.c:1191: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o fcgi_pm.lo fcgi_pm.c && touch fcgi_pm.slo
fcgi_pm.c: In function `spawn_fs_process':
fcgi_pm.c:368: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c: In function `dynamic_read_msgs':
fcgi_pm.c:1077: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1097: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1123: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1127: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1140: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1141: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_pm.c:1144: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o fcgi_protocol.lo fcgi_protocol.c && touch fcgi_protocol.slo
fcgi_protocol.c: In function `apache_original_uri':
fcgi_protocol.c:127: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_protocol.c: In function `add_pass_header_vars':
fcgi_protocol.c:181: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_protocol.c: In function `fcgi_protocol_dequeue':
fcgi_protocol.c:376: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o fcgi_util.lo fcgi_util.c && touch fcgi_util.slo
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_socket_hash_filename':
fcgi_util.c:58: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_socket_make_domain_addr':
fcgi_util.c:141: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:145: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_socket_make_inet_addr':
fcgi_util.c:197: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:208: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_check_access':
fcgi_util.c:230: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_fs_is_path_ok':
fcgi_util.c:372: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:378: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:381: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:384: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:397: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c: In function `fcgi_util_fs_set_uid_n_gid':
fcgi_util.c:468: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:470: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:479: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
fcgi_util.c:481: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -prefer-pic   -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -g -O2 -pthread -I/opt/apache2/include  -I/opt/apache2/include   -I/opt/apache2/include   -c -o mod_fastcgi.lo mod_fastcgi.c && touch mod_fastcgi.slo
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `init_module':
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: `ap_null_cleanup' undeclared (first use in this function)
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: for each function it appears in.)
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `process_headers':
mod_fastcgi.c:725: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:729: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:739: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:768: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:838: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:842: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `set_uid_n_gid':
mod_fastcgi.c:1022: warning: passing arg 1 of `memcpy' makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1024: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1033: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1034: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `do_work':
mod_fastcgi.c:2321: error: `ap_null_cleanup' undeclared (first use in this function)
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `create_fcgi_request':
mod_fastcgi.c:2479: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2492: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `apache_is_scriptaliased':
mod_fastcgi.c:2534: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `post_process_for_redirects':
mod_fastcgi.c:2559: warning: passing arg 1 of `ap_internal_redirect_handler' makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_user_authentication':
mod_fastcgi.c:2682: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2700: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_user_authorization':
mod_fastcgi.c:2749: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2765: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_access':
mod_fastcgi.c:2809: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2826: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
.
```
*apxs -i -a -n fastcgi mod_fastcgi.la
*Dabei kommt nur folgendes Ergebnis:

```
/opt/apache2/build/instdso.sh SH_LIBTOOL='/opt/apache2/build/libtool' mod_fastcgi.la /opt/apache2/modules
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --mode=install cp mod_fastcgi.la /opt/apache2/modules/
libtool: install: `mod_fastcgi.la' is not a valid libtool archive
Try `libtool --help --mode=install' for more information.
apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
.
```
und dann natürlich noch ganz klasisch über *make* und *make install *(die top_dir habe ich entsprechend angepasst, die ist bei mir /opt/apache2). Hierbei kommt folgendes Ergebnis:

```
/opt/apache2/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -g -O2 -pthread    -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -I/opt/apache2/include -I. -I/opt/apache2/httpd-2.2.3/srclib/apr/include -I/opt/apache2/httpd-2.2.3/srclib/apr-util/include -prefer-pic -c mod_fastcgi.c && touch mod_fastcgi.slo
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `init_module':
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: `ap_null_cleanup' undeclared (first use in this function)
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
mod_fastcgi.c:270: error: for each function it appears in.)
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `process_headers':
mod_fastcgi.c:725: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:729: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:739: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:768: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:838: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:842: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `set_uid_n_gid':
mod_fastcgi.c:1022: warning: passing arg 1 of `memcpy' makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1024: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1033: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:1034: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `do_work':
mod_fastcgi.c:2321: error: `ap_null_cleanup' undeclared (first use in this function)
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `create_fcgi_request':
mod_fastcgi.c:2479: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2492: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `apache_is_scriptaliased':
mod_fastcgi.c:2534: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `post_process_for_redirects':
mod_fastcgi.c:2559: warning: passing arg 1 of `ap_internal_redirect_handler' makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_user_authentication':
mod_fastcgi.c:2682: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2700: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_user_authorization':
mod_fastcgi.c:2749: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2765: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
mod_fastcgi.c: In function `check_access':
mod_fastcgi.c:2809: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
mod_fastcgi.c:2826: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
make: *** [mod_fastcgi.slo] Fehler 1
```
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

mfG
ZeroEnna


----------

